

Wildfire forecast from your mobile device - fjsousa
https://crowdprocess.com/demo-fire-embers

======
pedrombafonso
Only three parameters for such a simulation? Does this make sense?

~~~
fjsousa
The model has lots of parameters, but you can only fiddle with three of them.
Terrain and vegetation data is provided to the model by a database in a
webservice. This is a function of the geographic location.

